# ads



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 30, 2015)

can we donate something to get these ads to disappear? 20 a year membership, ad free?


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

ad blocker....

youre welcome, no more ads from any website ever in your life ever again

i cant believe theres literally still people who dont have a proper secure browser with ad blocker

blows my fucking mind

what browser do you use and ill link you the ab blocker download for it


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 30, 2015)

ill find it, dont want to blow your mind anymore.


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

lol youll thank me later i promise 

i could find it for you its really no trouble, i just cant believe that people seriously dont know about it.


----------



## vostok (Oct 24, 2015)

Unfortunate...but ads do pay bills

or they used too...?


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

vostok said:


> Unfortunate...but ads do pay bills
> 
> or they used too...?


we never used to have ads and we didnt have any problems


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2015)

sunni said:


> ab blocker....


I think I have an ab blocker... looks slightly rotund these days lol! Maybe I should download a six pack,,,,


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> ad blocker....
> 
> youre welcome, no more ads from any website ever in your life ever again
> 
> ...


i got ad blocker and ad's still come up, so i got ad blocker plus and it still didn't work lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 1, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i got ad blocker and ad's still come up, so i got ad blocker plus and it still didn't work lol


than you did it wrong cause i see no ads with ad blocker plus

what browser? mobile or pc?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> than you did it wrong cause i see no ads with ad blocker plus
> 
> what browser? mobile or pc?


chrome on pc


----------



## sunni (Nov 1, 2015)

ah ya, those ones by pass it 
right click
block element 
add 

and it will gone 
you have to tell ad blocker its an add for some reason


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> ah ya, those ones by pass it
> right click
> block element
> add
> ...


kk thanks


----------



## sunni (Nov 1, 2015)

see


----------



## sunni (Nov 1, 2015)

but regardless it isnt cause your ad blocker isnt working, and 1 ad on the main page is way better than the ridiculous amount of ads i see on the iphone


----------

